# Blank Pages in Books



## Amy Corwin

Hi:
I did a search of this topic and found some old threads, but none of the suggestions helped me. Here is the issue:
I bought several books yesterday on my Kindle Fire. When I went to read them, I would find random pages completely blank. If I touched the screen as if asking for a word definition, it would pop up a definition, so the text is there, it is just invisible.

this happened with multiple books, all downloaded yesterday. Which makes me think there was an issue on yesterday of some kind. Or it may be an issue with my Fire that just started yesterday. I haven't tried to purchase/download any more books on my Fire today (I did get one on my Paperwhite, though).

Here is what I know/tried. *I am looking for a solution or solutions.*

 I checked the books on my Paperwhite and the books were fine, no blank pages. *So this is just a problem on my Kindle Fire.*
On my Kindle fire, I deleted the book and downloaded it again. Did not help.
I tried changing the font, font size, background color, and line spacing individually (one thing at a time). Did not help.
I think I tried changing the orientation (but I can't remember perfectly since I tried so many things last night). It did not help.

I don't believe this is a problem with the book(s) themselves. I believe it is one of the following:
1) A problem with the Fire. (My husband has complained of similar things in the past and only has a Fire - no other device - and those books with random blank pages remain at least partially unreadable for him. Sadly, I initially thought it was just a "user issue." I see now it is not.)
2) A problem with the download process and Fires.

My gut feeling is that there is an issue with the Fire since I see others reporting the same thing (and my husband has had the same thing) and this issue does NOT seem to affect other devices/reading apps which tells me it is not actually the book itself, although it may be the way the Fire handles the download process. Or handles the book files themselves.

I wonder if tablets ever experience the same issue? If not, it might be an argument for moving away from the Fire to a different type of tablet platform. Just saying...why live with the frustration?

Thoughts? Solutions? Whatever?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My first thought was that there's coding in the book that's forcing something that doesn't work right. I was going to suggest you switch among the print/page color combinations and see if that helps -- but it looks like you tried that and it had no effect.

This might be something to contact Kindle CS about -- If you use MayDay they should be able to see xactly what's on your screen.


----------



## Atunah

I don't know which Fire you have so I don't know if you have MayDay on it but its a good suggestion. 

First off, the books you have this issue with, are they from the same author or publisher? Or are they all randomly that way. Does it happen with all books, or just those that you purchased yesterday. I haven't heard of this problem with the Fires anywhere. I would assume if its just some books, it wouldn't be the device or you'd get that with all of them.

Have you tried to do a restart on your Fire? Not just turning it off, but holding the power button down for some time. First delete the books off your fire again then do the reboot. 

A book can look just fine on a paperwhite, but look off on a fire. When some of the coding is off, like having to do with color and such, that wouldn't show on a e-ink device. 

If restarting and redownloading the books does not work, use Mayday as Ann has suggested, or if you don't have MayDay, call them up.


----------



## cinisajoy

I was thinking restart the Fire.    Mine gets glitchy at times.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have an original Fire so no Mayday, but I will try the delete/reboot option.

This is happening with books from various publishers. For me, it happened to the books I downloaded yesterday (3 books from different publishers). My husband has had it happen to him randomly, and not with the same publisher.

There are several threads about this happening on Fires, so I kind of think it is a Fire glitch.

I'll reply back if the delete/reboot option works.


----------



## 68564

Maybe you could list books it has happened with? Maybe one of us with a fire has the book and and can check our fires for you? I do not have this problem with my fire, but I probably do not have the same list of books as you do.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Thank you!
I removed the last three books from my Fire and then shut it down. When I rebooted and downloaded the books again, they were fine. Apparently, it was a glitch in my Fire. 

Next time it happens to my husband, I will suggest he do the same.

I wish, now, that I hadn't deleted all the books so that I could see if a simple reboot would have been enough, without downloading them again. But at least that process worked and the next time I have an issue (if I do) I will try just rebooting.

Thank you again. I probably should have thought of trying that solution before, but I didn't.

I'm grateful.


----------



## cinisajoy

Your welcome. 
Any time a device gets glitchy,  reboot.  This includes computers, tablets,  phones, ereaders and satellite & cable receivers.


----------



## 68564

cinisajoy said:


> Your welcome.
> Any time a device gets glitchy, reboot. This includes computers, tablets, phones, ereaders and satellite & cable receivers.


...and sometimes poeple


----------



## HappyGuy

Fires, like all electronic devices with memory, need to be shut down periodically just to clear the stray bits and bites that accumulate like dust bunnies. If you'll completely shut down your Fire then re-start it all of that litter from leftover radiation (both cosmic and solar) and random gamma rays will be cleared and your device will run most properly. I restart all of my devices on the first of the month, unless there is a full moon that night, in which case I wait for the second.


----------

